
Ask HN: Is it important to know each and every feature of a package? - mahostahc
Is it important to know each and every feature of a package or can I get away with knowing just the basic uses of it and then google for stuff that I don&#x27;t know about?
======
madeuptempacct
It _is_ an enormous waste of time to know the majority of features of _most_
packages. Some packages that are "the standard", you will know more than
others, but still far from memorizing most of the functionality.

It's just not worth the time. You should focus on the underlying languages
since they transcend packages.

------
cimmanom
Skim the docs. Come away knowing what it _can_ do even if you wouldn’t be able
to say off the top of your head exactly how to make it do that. Then go back
to the docs or google when you actually need to do those things.

